# Irritable Bowel Syndrome Patients Form



## Angela Sofi (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi everyone, I ask if you could help me with a few questions below. It is very important to my project. Thanks a lot!﻿

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/10uSGl6WPLRcopBQJiI2O1sM2eQZMMwgpTt9gOQMSOyA/viewform


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

Angela Sofi said:


> Hi everyone, I ask if you could help me with a few questions below. It is very important to my project. Thanks a lot!﻿
> 
> http://goo.gl/uYaOuI


Why should I click on some random link ? What is there in that link ? Please post the full link.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

We have expanded the link above so that everyone knows that this is a legitimate survey.


----------



## kshan876 (Feb 22, 2015)

We are doing a new study on IBS-C using biologic and looking for volunteers. Your participation is very import to us and $60.00 per visit travel compensation will provide.


----------

